# For Recent Ex-Property Owners in France



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ench-tax-on-Britons-second-homes-illegal.html

Just in case :smile2:

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ah, the much maligned European Court of Justice - are the French government whinging about it now? :wink2:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

GEMMY said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ench-tax-on-Britons-second-homes-illegal.html
> 
> Just in case :smile2:
> 
> tony


I run a site on facebook called Things for sale and wanted in the limousine (yes the E is intentional), I have taken the liberty to SHARE this item with the Brits on there I hope you dont mind, but this could be awesome news for some of them

Great piece it shows how helpful this forum can be Thank You :grin2:


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Gemmy but it looks like the information has come a bit too late for us :frown2:
We sold our property in 2013 so according to the article should have got our claim in by the end of 2014.
We will however keep our eye on on further developments.
Many thanks.

Cazzie


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cazzie




EU non-resident owners who have let out or sold their properties in the past two to three years. 




when the Socialist government of President François Hollande in 2012 imposed a 15.5 per cent "social charge" on capital gains from the sale of second homes or rental income


To limit the damage, the French recently imposed stricter deadlines on submitting reimbursement claims. These prevent anyone who sold in 2012 or 2013 from making a claim unless they did so by December 31 of the year following that sale. 
These deadlines, however, "may be open to legal challenge", said Mr Perry


All might not be lost:smile2:


tony.


----------

